# Graphics For Around  Rs 2000



## MamuMogambo (Apr 14, 2013)

OK, I know its a pretty tight budget but I have a story:
My friend got a really low end PC and is happy with his daily dose of Call Of Duty (1 and 2), Max Payne 2, Grand Theft Auto Vice City etc. Somehow, I was able to explain him that there's more to gaming. So, finally he agreed to buy a graphics card but can spend only Rs 2000. Whats the best he can get?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2013)

Post his other specs..
For Rs 2000, you will have minor improvements in gaming..


----------



## MamuMogambo (Apr 14, 2013)

Processor: Intel Pentium G620 @ 2.6 GHz
RAM: 2 GB
Motherboard: Digilite DL-IPMSB-H61
Screen: 1600 x 900


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 14, 2013)

whats his current pc spec? and for 2k, he'll only get used GPU that can work.


----------



## MamuMogambo (Apr 14, 2013)

I have GeForce GT210 1 GB DDR3 and GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 in mind. I am more inclined towards GT210. I don't think his single monitor needs 2GB

I know the budget is super low but he now just want to play the games released in last few years (doesn't matter if its on low settings)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 14, 2013)

MamuMogambo said:


> I have GeForce GT210 1 GB DDR3 and GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 in mind. I am more inclined towards GT210. I don't think *his single monitor needs 2GB
> *  a GPU's power is not measured by its VRAM,its measured by its cores and shaders
> I know the budget is super low but he now just want to play the *games released in last few years (doesn't matter if its on low settings)*



Somehow get him to spend atleast 4-5k for an AMD HD 6670,thats the bare MINIMUM for gaming
gt610 is only useful for people with crappy CPU's to play HD movies


----------



## MamuMogambo (Apr 14, 2013)

I'll try Commander but I don't think he'll spend that much. With his current specs he got 3-4 fps in Black Ops


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 14, 2013)

If you find an old gen 9800 GT, it might be best for his budget


----------



## MamuMogambo (Apr 14, 2013)

How much fps do you think he will get with 9800 GT in Modern Warfare 3 (low settings, 1600x900 resolution)?


----------



## TechnoHolic (Apr 14, 2013)

In this budget you can opt HD 5450 1GB (Don't go for 2GB), it's bad; but can play all CoD (Didn't tried CoD BO2 yet), BFBC2, Crysis , Blur , MoH , Sniper Ghost Warrior , DiRT2 , Quantum Of Solace & Many others at High , Mid or Low Settings.
Or save some more money and get a HD 5670 or HD 6670 , these are minimum for gaming.


----------



## MamuMogambo (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanx TechnoHolic I would go for HD 5450 then. We'll see how much bargaining we can do

I myself have a Dell Inspiron 15R 5520 with AMD Radeon HD 7670M. Can you give me an idea how various graphics card perform with respect to mine


----------



## pacificb0y (Apr 14, 2013)

MamuMogambo said:


> OK, I know its a pretty tight budget but I have a story:
> My friend got a really low end PC and is happy with his daily dose of Call Of Duty (1 and 2), Max Payne 2, Grand Theft Auto Vice City etc. Somehow, I was able to explain him that there's more to gaming. So, finally he agreed to buy a graphics card but can spend only Rs 2000. Whats the best he can get?



He Dont have any high expectations For his Gaming needs, He seems to be More than happy with his Stone age Games and graphics .Explain Him More If you can You gotta Need a Gtx 550 ti ,7770 ,7750 ,Etc to play Recent And upcoming titles Without sacrificing much on graphics with acceptable Frame rates 

Ask him if he can exceed his budget to 7 to 8 k 

And one more thing ,He is stuck with vice city and max payne 2, i wonder may be There will be any PCI Express x 16 Slot on his motherboard 

And off course You gotta need A Good power supply unit to support your Gpu ,motherboard.

So if you think He can Game with a 2k Gpu Then There is a Big - NO 

instead Get a second hand 5670,6670 DDr5 or 5670 ICEQ 1GB GDDR5 Or geforce 630 To play more recent and upcoming titles in lowest to medium settings


----------



## MamuMogambo (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanx pacificb0y, I'll explain him that. Hope he understands. The reason I want him to have a graphics card is that, I love new tech and new games and when I have played a certain game, its nice to have someone to talk to about it


----------



## TechnoHolic (Apr 15, 2013)

MamuMogambo said:


> Thanx TechnoHolic I would go for HD 5450 then. We'll see how much bargaining we can do
> 
> I myself have a Dell Inspiron 15R 5520 with AMD Radeon HD 7670M. Can you give me an idea how various graphics card perform with respect to mine



Firstly tell him to invest more , If the answer is '*NO*' , go with either HD 5450 or GT 210 [these are the only options for him then].


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2013)

MamuMogambo said:


> I have GeForce GT210 1 GB DDR3 and GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 in mind. I am more inclined towards GT210. I don't think his single monitor needs 2GB
> 
> I know the budget is super low but he now just want to play the games released in last few years (doesn't matter if its on low settings)



check if you can find a used HD5670 512MB/1GB GDDR5 for 2.5-3k. worth the extra cost.


----------

